

Exedore is a throughly Mac-Native Python IDE - zdw
http://celestialteapot.com/exedore/

======
neumann
I always like the ideas of these beautifully made single purpose applications.

Inevitably I try them out, and within minutes go back to terminal, fire up
emacs knowing that I can run a shell command, debug, grep/sed my output, write
my documentation all in the one place. My MBA is just an emacs terminal and
browser when working.

christ. I sound like an emacs fanboy. I promise I am not. I think.

